# PC won't power up after RAM install



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

My friend has a Gateway FX530B and he tried upgrading the RAM from 1gb to 2gb. First, his mistake. He tried adding a single 1 GB RAM when the computer requires two RAM cards upgraded at the same time. After he installed the single RAM, he tried booting up. The motherboard's power light is on, and the lighted power button lights up, but nothing else happens. The fans spins for a second, and then stops. The computer makes absolutely no sound (so the hard drive or anything else isn't being accessed). 

This problem continued after removing the new RAM and trying with the original RAM. He even moved both RAM cards to the second bay (black & black tabs to white & white tabs). I removed the battery on the motherboard for five minutes, replaced and tried again and that didn't help. There was no cmos "clip" that I could see to reset that way.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I would just take it into a shop or buy a new computer, but he can't afford that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What specific ram sticks did he purchase?
Specs


> Memory Support Note: The motherboard does not support memory higher than 667 MHz.
> Four memory slots support the following:
> 
> * DDR2 667/533 MHz SDRAM DIMMs
> ...


Make sure the sticks are installed in the correct orientation the key(slot in the ram stick) is off set to one side, then make sure the old sticks are fully seated do not rely on the clips engaging that they are fully in the slot.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> What specific ram sticks did he purchase?
> Specs
> 
> 
> Make sure the sticks are installed in the correct orientation the key(slot in the ram stick) is off set to one side, then make sure the old sticks are fully seated do not rely on the clips engaging that they are fully in the slot.


I have no idea what the specs of the RAM were... he was told it would work and was given it by someone. Now we're trying to just get the computer to boot with the old RAM. I applied quite a bit of pressure, so I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you check that the key is lined up correctly?
I just had one last week the owner installed a stick in backwards, even had the clips locked in.

Remove both sticks, attempt to boot make sure it beeps to tell you their is no ram installed. Then try installing one stick at a time, in the slot closest to the CPU.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Did you check that the key is lined up correctly?
> I just had one last week the owner installed a stick in backwards, even had the clips locked in.
> 
> Remove both sticks, attempt to boot make sure it beeps to tell you their is no ram installed. Then try installing one stick at a time, in the slot closest to the CPU.


Alright, he tried booting after removing both the RAM sticks and still got nothing. No signal to the monitor... the only things that happen are the lights on the motherboard and the power switch light up and the fan spins for a second.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Were any beeps when booting with no RAM installed. A repeated single beep should be heard from the Mobo speaker.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Were any beeps when booting with no RAM installed. A repeated single beep should be heard from the Mobo speaker.


Nope, no beeps when powering on with or without RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No beeps?

Is the power light the same color it has always been?(some are green normally, and turn yellow if there's a problem for example).

When you removed the battery to clear the cmos, the procedure is to unplug the power cord from the wall, press and hold the power button several times to remove resudial power, then remove the battery, press the power button several more times, wait 10 minutes and reinstall the battery. If you see a 3 pin header on the motherboard labeled CLR_RTC that would also clear the CMOS follow the same steps as above, except instead of removing the battery move the jumper cap from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 wait 10 seconds and move it back, replug the power and see if it will boot.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

I believe the power light is the same color (blue). When I removed the motherboard battery, the power was unplugged and the motherboard light had gone out, but I didn't cycle the power button and only left it out for five or so minutes. I'm heading over there now with my netbook so I'll give it another shot.


----------



## wildernessguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't work after removing battery again. No beeps or sound at all... any idea of what could be failing... I'm close to giving up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually if you don't hear any beeps without ram it means a bad motherboard, but before condemning it I would check the power supply with a digital voltmeter>  Test Your Power Supply  , and pull the board out and look for burnt traces on the board itself, as well as making sure the heat sink is still tight to the cpu and all the power connections are fully seated.


----------



## JTRBrennan (Jun 28, 2011)

I had the same issue with a Toshiba Sat. A105-s1014. After I attempted to upgrade the memory and had the cycle issue as you described, I tried reinstalling the original RAM (the memory that worked), but was still left with the same cycle problem. I then pulled the battery out aswell as the AC adapter plug, and held in the power button for 30 to 60 seconds. It's been able to boot properly ever since.


----------

